# Game #74 (3/31): Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle Sonics



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers (38-35) @ Seattle Sonics (29-42)


Date: Thursday, March 31st
Time: 7:30 pm

 


Starters​ 
​ <table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *34.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.7*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.2*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.339*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.6*</td></tr></tbody></table>​ 
<table border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">L.Ridnour </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Allen </td><td align="center" valign="top">D.Wilkins </td><td align="center" valign="top">C.Wilcox </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Petro  </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *24.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *2.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.4*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.401*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.7*</td></tr></tbody></table>​ 

Reserves

<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">E.Watson </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Wilks </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Moore </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Swift </td><td align="center" valign="top">N.Felix </td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *10.7* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.2*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

​ <table class="tablehead" align="center" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td></td> <td align="left"></td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>56</td> <td>16</td> <td>.778</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>30-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>36-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-2</nobr></td> <td>95.7</td> <td>88.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.1</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>48</td> <td>23</td> <td>.676</td> <td>7 ½</td> <td><nobr>28-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>27-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-3</nobr></td> <td>108.0</td> <td>102.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+5.7</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>40</td> <td>32</td> <td>.556</td> <td>16</td> <td><nobr>23-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-4</nobr></td> <td>101.0</td> <td>100.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>54</td> <td>18</td> <td>.750</td> <td>2</td> <td><nobr>30-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>24-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>31-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-3</nobr></td> <td>99.2</td> <td>93.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>41</td> <td>29</td> <td>.586</td> <td>14</td> <td><nobr>24-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>97.3</td> <td>95.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.9</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>41</td> <td>31</td> <td>.569</td> <td>15</td> <td><nobr>25-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-8</nobr></td> <td>91.6</td> <td>88.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.9</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*7*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>*38*</td> <td>*35*</td> <td>*.521*</td> <td>*18 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*21-14*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*17-21*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*20-23*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-6*</nobr></td> <td>*98.6*</td> <td>*97.1*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.5*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-5*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">8</td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>36</td> <td>36</td> <td>.500</td> <td>20</td> <td><nobr>23-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-5</nobr></td> <td>98.7</td> <td>97.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.2</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>34</td> <td>37</td> <td>.479</td> <td>21 ½</td> <td><nobr>18-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-5</nobr></td> <td>91.6</td> <td>94.5</td> <td class="redfont">-2.9</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>33</td> <td>37</td> <td>.471</td> <td>22</td> <td><nobr>20-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-8</nobr></td> <td>92.1</td> <td>94.2</td> <td class="redfont">-2.1</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>31</td> <td>40</td> <td>.437</td> <td>24 ½</td> <td><nobr>14-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-13</nobr></td> <td>90.7</td> <td>91.8</td> <td class="redfont">-1.1</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>30</td> <td>40</td> <td>.429</td> <td>25</td> <td><nobr>18-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-10</nobr></td> <td>98.6</td> <td>99.9</td> <td class="redfont">-1.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>30</td> <td>41</td> <td>.423</td> <td>25 ½</td> <td><nobr>22-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-8</nobr></td> <td>92.0</td> <td>93.2</td> <td class="redfont">-1.2</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">*Seattle*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>*29*</td> <td>*42*</td> <td>*.408*</td> <td>*26 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*18-17*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*11-25*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*14-27*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*7-6*</nobr></td> <td>*101.9*</td> <td>*106.3*</td> <td class="redfont">*-4.4*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-4*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>20</td> <td>51</td> <td>.282</td> <td>35 ½</td> <td><nobr>14-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-30</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-32</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>88.6</td> <td>97.6</td> <td class="redfont">-9.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-9</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>

The magic number to make the Playoffs:
*8*


 Remaining Games​ 

April 2nd - vs.







- ABC

April 6th - @







- TNT

April 7th - @







- ESPN

April 9th - vs.







- FSN

April 11th - vs.







- FSN

April 14th - vs.







- FSN

April 16th - vs.







- ABC

April 19th - vs.







- FSN​ <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Game #74 (3/31): Los Angeles Lakers @ San Antonio Spurs (55-16) @ Los Angeles Lakers*

You got the title wrong.
SHouldn't it be LA vs Seattle instead of vs SA?

This is a must win. This game will determine if we are a worthy playoff opponent.
Although this is a back to back, we must get this one.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #74 (3/31): Los Angeles Lakers @ San Antonio Spurs (55-16) @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Can a mod change the title Plz? Ughhh Lakers need a win to keep confidence high.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Game #74 (3/31): Los Angeles Lakers @ San Antonio Spurs (55-16) @ Los Angeles Lakers*

As always....Defense is the key.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lakers win by 30 points

putting on the anti-anti jinx


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Kobe needs a lay up leason...Why doesn't this guy dunk anymore? It literally looks like he has lost his hops. I miss the agressive Kobe..i.e. 2002-2003 season.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

upsanddowns said:


> Kobe needs a lay up leason...Why doesn't this guy dunk anymore? It literally looks like he has lost his hops. I miss the agressive Kobe..i.e. 2002-2003 season.


ditto for Kwame! Dunk the ball young man!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We just can't guard this team. PUT KWAME ON WILCOX!

Ahhh...we're gonna lose. :sad:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

We are getting worked on transition!
Damn!

This is a team that www.espn.com is saying has one of the worst D EVER!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We do not have a shot against this team if we are going to play their game.

For God's sake...ESPN revealed today that they are the worst defensive team in NBA history. All we have so far is 27 points? That's pathetic. Make a shot, you idiots.

Those lay-ups are driving me crazy. How hard is it to make one against these guys? We'd be up by 5 right now if we had converted on those.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

This is one of those very frustrating Lakers' games to watch.....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Every time we get close, morons like George, Sasha and Walton insist on making stupid mistakes. Those three had three turnovers combined in the four possessions after we but it to a one-point defecit.

Devean George just can't hold onto the basketball. This game hurts my eyes.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe gets a T for shoving the ball into the refs chest lol


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

WTF? where is our D?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

I've seen too many games like this.... Things need to change soon or we will be down by 17 going into the 4th, we may cut it to like 6 at some point, but ultimately we will lose and we will never have had a real chance at winning.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol...Kobe and his brick fest.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm telling you..... I've seen this script before!!! If Kobe doesn't get hot, he's gonna shoot us into a big hole. Already down 12.... ugh....

Play some defense!!!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

What happen with our team? DAmn


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn what a block by Kobe


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Good Run by the Lakers
Down by 4 now at halftime.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Kobe needs to stop turning it over so damn much...FIVE turnovers of nine is from Kobe. He needs to stop roaming around and just stay on his man. Odom needs to get more involved in the second half. I really don't want to see another brick fest from Kobe. Getting pretty sick and tired of it.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

upsanddowns said:


> Kobe needs to stop turning it over so damn much...FIVE turnovers of nine is from Kobe. He needs to stop roaming around and just stay on his man. Odom needs to get more involved in the second half. I really don't want to see another brick fest from Kobe. Getting pretty sick and tired of it.


I agree. They need to step up the D at the 2nd half. They can't allow easy layups and dunks all the time. 

And they better not blow it all off at the 3rd quarter like they always do.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm surprised the Lakers are only down by 4. 



Also.. I think the officials have something against Kobe. Did you see that sissy ref? After Kobe tattood the ball up his flabby chest, he waited for Kobe to walk away than called the sissy technical. :rofl:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I just hate it when we allow too many easy lay ups and dunks, defenseeeeee!!!


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

SMUSH PARKER had that "**** U KOBE" Face on Tonight and decided to take it to the basket twice in a row. I like :banana:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

1st lead for us, but i dont think that was goaltending


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Kwame is hitting the boards hard. I'm proud.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Man.... Rough night for the Kobester!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Kobe should get a lesson from Smush...DRIVE TO THE BASKET.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Shooting fest between Kobe and Ray, oh well.. Kwame im proud


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I can't say enough about Kwame Brown.

He had a decent stat line last night, with 9 and 10. Tonight, he has just been a beast.

11pts and 12rbs already...keep it up Kwame! We just need to play smart. That no-look pass by Smush that got deflected and intercepted just had me rolling around in frustration.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow wilcox looks just like danny fortson with that hairstyle..


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Finally Kobe Has Driven To The Basket.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

* I L U KOBE*


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Look like Kobe gonna win this shooting fest, LOL way to go..


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kobe is crazy. The degree of difficulty that he subjects himself to on most of his attempts is just ridiculous. It is actually amazing that he shoots 44%.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

eh...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Take your bets folks.................... Will Phil call a timeout before the lead is completely lost, or after?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Take your bets folks.................... Will Phil call a timeout before the lead is completely lost, or after?


I bet he will call on tomorrow training


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Now is a good time to put in our starters.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good to see Lamar is in the offense tonight. :curse:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

The refs are all jokes LMAO


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes Kobe.. Unleash the selfish play.. Give into the dark side.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Im about to vomit if Kobe Bricks again.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kawme got mugged on that.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Should be game...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kawme got mugged on that.


Nah. He just fumbled it.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like Lakers have this one wrapped up. :clap:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

its game baby, another nice game by Kwame and Luke plus Kobe wins the shoot around againt Ray Allen


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL Kobe showed no mercy, still in the game


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

LMAO time out by Sonics, WTF did they want now? Let Ray Allen shoot a couple 3 more?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow seemed like everyone on the lakers played extremely well.. (maybe except smush parker) 

I was a bit confused why Turiaf was heavily favored over Bynum to back up Kwame, but now I know why :biggrin:


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Great game.
They stepped up the D at the 2nd half and that was the key difference.

+ Kobe actually making the shots instead of bricking them actually sealed the deal.

Kwame... Bravo!!!Bravo!!!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Utah lost and we are one step closer to clinching playoff


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

LA Lakers (39-35) Seattle (29-43)

<!-- Timeouts: 3​ --><!-- Timeouts: 3​ -->106 93​ 
<table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr id="lineTopRow" align="center"> <td class="bbL" align="left">
</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">1</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">2</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">3</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">4</td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td>*T*</td> </tr> <tr id="lineAwayRow" align="center"> <td align="left">*LA Lakers *</td> <td>23</td> <td>29</td> <td>29</td> <td>25</td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td id="lineAwayTotal">*106*</td> </tr> <tr id="lineHomeRow" align="center"> <td align="left">*Seattle *</td> <td>28</td> <td>28</td> <td>17</td> <td>20</td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td id="lineHomeTotal">*93*</td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
Final​ 
<!-- pageName == nbaboxscore --> 

<!-- END STANDARD GAME HEADER --> ​ 
<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"> <td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(84, 37, 130) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">LOS ANGELES LAKERS</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Cook, PF</td><td>21</td><td>4-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lamar Odom, F</td><td>38</td><td>5-8</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-2</td><td>2</td><td>8</td><td>10</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kwame Brown, FC</td><td>32</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-8</td><td>4</td><td>9</td><td>13</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kobe Bryant, SG</td><td>46</td><td>17-38</td><td>1-4</td><td>8-8</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>43</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Smush Parker, PG</td><td>35</td><td>3-13</td><td>1-4</td><td>3-3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ronny Turiaf, F</td><td>16</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sasha Vujacic, G</td><td>15</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Devean George, SF</td><td>14</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luke Walton, SF</td><td>22</td><td>3-6</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*40-86*</td><td>*8-19*</td><td>*18-26*</td><td>*16*</td><td>*30*</td><td>*46*</td><td>*26*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*16*</td><td>*106*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*46.5%*</td><td>*42.1%*</td><td>*69.2%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 14 (8)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"> <td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(28, 63, 44) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">SEATTLE SUPERSONICS</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rashard Lewis, SF</td><td>36</td><td>5-16</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Wilcox, FC</td><td>30</td><td>5-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-6</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Johan Petro, C</td><td>29</td><td>6-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ray Allen, SG</td><td>43</td><td>10-27</td><td>5-13</td><td>4-4</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>8</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>29</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luke Ridnour, PG</td><td>28</td><td>0-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>7</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Earl Watson, PG</td><td>24</td><td>5-10</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Robert Swift, C</td><td>19</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mikki Moore, C</td><td>18</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damien Wilkins, GF</td><td>14</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*35-92*</td><td>*9-23*</td><td>*14-14*</td><td>*18*</td><td>*30*</td><td>*48*</td><td>*21*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*20*</td><td>*25*</td><td>*93*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*38.0%*</td><td>*39.1%*</td><td>*100.0%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 20 (26)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

those are some sexy numbers the lakers put up


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LA Lakers 106, Seattle 93

<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Cook 21 4-8 1-3 0-0 2 *6* 1 0 0 *3* 3 9 
Odom 38 5-8 1-1 1-2 2 *10* 5 1 2 0 0 12 
Brown 32 4-5 0-0 4-8 4 *13* 0 2 1 1 4 *12* 
Bryant 46 17-38 1-4 8-8 1 5 4 6 1 1 3 *43*
Parker 34 3-13 1-4 3-3 0 0 *7* 1 3 1 0 10 
Turiaf 16 2-3 0-0 2-4 3 *7* 3 1 0 1 0 *6* 
Vujacic 15 1-3 1-2 0-0 0 0 2 1 0 0 2 3 
George 13 1-2 1-2 0-0 0 0 0 0 2 1 2 3 
Walton 22 3-6 2-3 0-1 4 *5* *4* 2 1 0 2 *8* 
Totals 237 40-86 8-19 18-26 16 46 26 14 10 8 16 106 
Percentages: .465 .421 .692 Team Rebounds: 9
</pre>


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hahaha ridnour 0-8 fg

i take back what i said about smush parker having a bad game


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

This was a good game, but Lamar only had 8 shot attempts? comeon *****! u can do better! But anyways Turiaf and Kwame did a great job. Chris Mihm who? lol and wtf is up with JIM JACKSON? we wouldve been better off resinging Idoka or whatever his name is back on the team.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh ya and gotta love the KOBE...and KWAME chants in ROAD GAMES! :banana:


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Hopefully this Sunday Odom gets more involved and Kobe's amount of shots go down.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We just can't guard this team. PUT KWAME ON WILCOX!
> 
> Ahhh...we're gonna lose. :sad:


 
:no: So negative.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

dannyM said:


> wow seemed like everyone on the lakers played extremely well.. (maybe except smush parker)
> 
> I was a bit confused why Turiaf was heavily favored over Bynum to back up Kwame, but now I know why :biggrin:


Bynum was injured, man. They only had one center (Kwame who's really a PF) and two power forwards (Cook starting and Ronny off the bench)to play with.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> This was a good game, but Lamar only had 8 shot attempts? comeon *****! u can do better! But anyways Turiaf and Kwame did a great job. Chris Mihm who? lol and wtf is up with JIM JACKSON? we wouldve been better off resinging Idoka or whatever his name is back on the team.


I think they are going to wait to use him in the playoffs.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Luke walton's been playin great lately. He's showing great confidence in his shot, and thanks to his (really) weird combination of strength and soft touch, he's able to finish well when he attacks the rim. He's still a bit of a defensive liability, but him and Lamar on the floor together really spells match up problems for the other team.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

The One said:


> Bynum was injured, man. They only had one center (Kwame who's really a PF) and two power forwards (Cook starting and Ronny off the bench)to play with.


Ahh.. didnt know he was injured..

Even if he wasn't injured, i would take Turiaf over Bynum. Ronny seems like he really knows what's going on court, not just offensively but defensively as well.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The One said:


> :no: So negative.


WORD


Anyways y'all heard the crowd chanting MVP when Kobe was at the line in the closing minutes? Im glad Kobe gets the respect he deserves ,from Madison Square garden, Golden State Arena now its in Seattle.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great game in the second half.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kwame a solid starter? Indeed, At least for now. Great game in the 2nd half. Looks like we're going into the playoffs people!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Tivo'd this. I'm watching the jump ball sequence when Mikki Moore comes back out on the court. WTF? This was a huge huge win. The group is finally gaining confidence at the right time. The more I watch, the more I think we can get past the first round. It's going to be tough.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Tivo'd this. I'm watching the jump ball sequence when M*ikki Moore comes back out on the court. WTF?* This was a huge huge win. The group is finally gaining confidence at the right time. The more I watch, the more I think we can get past the first round. It's going to be tough.


Yeah, that was wack. The refs should know the rules by heart. I don't know the rules myself but I think Stu mentioned that Mikki shouldnt of been allowed to jump because he was already replaced by Ridnour. SILLY REFS


----------

